# Beaver Jointer Planer



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

I recently purchased an electric beaver jointer at an auction and have no experience with this type of work.The unit is quite old Model 3477 Ser.no 3477 4 1/2 by24 3/4 cast iron table and I have no instruction manual.My questions are as follows :
1)There is an adjustment setting on each end of the split table.How should these be set ?One slightly higher than the other or perfectly flat.
2)Where can I get blades if required ?
3)Are the dificult to sharpen and install ?
4)What are these units worth ? It runs very smooth ,no rust,and has a nice heavy cast iron table. I paid $ 30.00
Any help here will be appreciated.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Arne. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.





libra123 said:


> 1)There is an adjustment setting on each end of the split table.How should these be set ?One slightly higher than the other or perfectly flat.
> 
> The outfeed side, that would be the end the motor is mounted on, is normally higher than the infeed side. Not a lot mind you, maybe a 1/16".. even that might be too much actually.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

You got a good deal as it looks good and as you said runs smooth. For the rest of your questions this brief reading and video will cover them Using A Jointer - NewWoodworker.com LLC .... all except where to get the knives. You can likely google them up.


----------



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for all your help.Very much appreciated.
Arne


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

$30 eh? Damn. Nice catch.
It's a nice hunk of old arn. You might want to register it at VintageMachinery.org | Welcome
Go to Old Woodworking Machines • Index page for help on servicing it.


----------

